
Ubuntu Exec Asks Suggestions for Default Apps on 18.04 LTS - animeseinfeld
https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/07/21/1258245/ask-slashdot-ubuntu-1804-lts-desktop-default-application-survey
======
mtgx
Firejail.

